# I'm through with the NBA



## sunsaz

For 13 years, I've been made fun of for being a Suns fan by seemingly everyone I've ever talked to. But I didn't mind it because I had my team. I knew one day my persiverence would pay off and the Suns would one day be a champion. But as the years went on, the same teams and players kept on winning the title and the criticisms of me and my team grew crueler and louder. I am now officially at the point where I can comfortably say that after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore. 

I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way. 

Therefore, Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo. For convenience purposes, I shall retain my screenname since it's already used in too many online communities and to serve as a reminder of my years spent on this team. 

This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle and I refuse to switch teams because I myself would be disrespecting. 

Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain? It would be as pointless as a dog chasing its own tail. This will be a difficult change for me to make, but it's a neccessary one. Some might say this is a cry for help, but I stand by my decision. Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.


----------



## Drk Element

Wow......


----------



## Steez

Wow umm... man, I am really sorry about all this because I can sort of relate to this... 
My mom just recently survived cancer and now there are signs that it could come back and it just makes you quit everything and hate everything you see... you just dont enjoy things as much as you enjoyed them before.

13 years as a fan... man, thats awesome... Suns do have a chance of taking the title this year, next year and so on... with Amare, Marion and Nash.... they could go far, it was just unfortunate that Amare got injured for this long.


----------



## JT

Take a break from the game if you need to, but after thirteen years I find it hard to believe you will sever your connection to the game once and forever. Human brain doesn't work like that, for most that is.


----------



## afobisme

you'll still be a suns fan, don't worry. you can't fight your feelings.

after the lakers traded shaq, i said 'f the lakers, i dont like them anymore.. how could they choose kobe over shaq'

but now im ok with what happened 2 years ago.


----------



## Free Arsenal

This is coming from a Clippers fan here...

Never give up!

And since it's coming from a Clippers fan, you have no excuse. :curse:


----------



## PauloCatarino

sunsaz said:


> I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way.


Sorry to hear that about your mother. Hope it turns out Ok for her and your fam.

Now, about this "quitting being a Suns fan"... Don't do it.

The suns are a great organization and will always put up an exciting team. Since i've started watching the NBA, they have been one of the most sucessfull franchises around. So they haven't won a championship. But the franchise has put together teams that contended for it. The KJ/Chambers team. The Chuckster-led bunch of crazy players. This team + Amare. Does it suck to only contend? Sure, it does. But what about the historic playoff battles the Suns have endured (and conquered)? All through the years the Suns have been strong opponents. That counts for something. In fact, it counts for a lot.

All a fan can ask for is for his team to play hard. The Suns do that. Will they win the championship in the next couple of years (Nash-effect)? Who knows? But nobody will bet they won't. This is a hard time to contemplate losing faith. The Suns have a great team. With an healthy Amare next year, they will be a truckload of problems.

Keep the fait, man. All things come to does who wait (and i know about it, since i've had to wait what seemed to be a zillion years till my team won again, after Magic retired.

Stay strong.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Gotta hand it to you Sunsaz, you've stopped the trash talking on this forum.


----------



## CowboyBebop

Free Arsenal said:


> This is coming from a Clippers fan here...
> 
> Never give up!
> 
> And since it's coming from a Clippers fan, you have no excuse. :curse:


Yeah, if you would of been a Clipper fan, you would have quit a Looong time ago. You'll be fine


----------



## Sedd

Come on man, it will be alright.


----------



## jibikao

sunsaz said:


> For 13 years, I've been made fun of for being a Suns fan by seemingly everyone I've ever talked to. But I didn't mind it because I had my team. I knew one day my persiverence would pay off and the Suns would one day be a champion. But as the years went on, the same teams and players kept on winning the title and the criticisms of me and my team grew crueler and louder. I am now officially at the point where I can comfortably say that after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore.
> 
> I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way.
> 
> Therefore, Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo. For convenience purposes, I shall retain my screenname since it's already used in too many online communities and to serve as a reminder of my years spent on this team.
> 
> This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle and I refuse to switch teams because I myself would be disrespecting.
> 
> Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain? It would be as pointless as a dog chasing its own tail. This will be a difficult change for me to make, but it's a neccessary one. Some might say this is a cry for help, but I stand by my decision. Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.


Hey, there is a reason why NBA is losing audience every year.  You are not one of them. The ONLY reason I am watching NBA right now is because of Nash. I like his style of play and I want to see him finally win a championship. After Nash retires, I won't watch NBA anymore. 




*-EDIT by dissonance19. I will not have any disrespecting of any team. If you're gonna criticize a team use facts and don't change the name of a team to make fun of them as you have done many times. Seriously, you guys, the Lakers have out played us and it has shown. We're a flawed team without Amare and KT.*


----------



## xray

Sunsaz, let me give a lifelong Maverick fan viewpoint. 

First of all, I lost my mom in November to cancer, and though it was hard, it turned out to be the best result. This doesn't apply to you or your mom, of course. I pray she has many joyful years remaining with you and others.

Now, on to basketball. The winter years of the early '90s saw me wearing a puke-green Mavericks jacket, of which I was ridiculed. 11 wins, 71 losses, and I watched every game. Ditto for 22 and 60. But I told my co-workers that one day, they would be champs - and I would be there for it - and I'm still watching and waiting, but not with baited breath.

A flag that we must occasionally wave is that sports is not life, but a diversion from life. Our disgruntlement comes not from "our" team(s), but from other phases of life; and they are only phases. My advice: Don't burn yourself out, watch only the "big" games, if you want to watch at all. Handle the things in life that need your attention, and don't let anything deter from your focus. Often times our anger or disappointment that is directed at "our" team(s) is energy that should be directed in a more positive manner.

Please do look at the franchise records for our respective teams. A lifelong Suns fan would call a lifelong Maverick fan a dummy for hanging in there. The Mav fan would call the Suns fan a wimp. :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao

sunsaz said:


> For 13 years, I've been made fun of for being a Suns fan by seemingly everyone I've ever talked to. But I didn't mind it because I had my team. I knew one day my persiverence would pay off and the Suns would one day be a champion. But as the years went on, the same teams and players kept on winning the title and the criticisms of me and my team grew crueler and louder. I am now officially at the point where I can comfortably say that after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore.
> 
> I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way.
> 
> Therefore, Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo. For convenience purposes, I shall retain my screenname since it's already used in too many online communities and to serve as a reminder of my years spent on this team.
> 
> This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle and I refuse to switch teams because I myself would be disrespecting.
> 
> Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain? It would be as pointless as a dog chasing its own tail. This will be a difficult change for me to make, but it's a neccessary one. Some might say this is a cry for help, but I stand by my decision. Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.



Honestly, you've made the right decision. This is just a BS forum. People come here talk sh1t. I am doing this at work when I am bored or before I go to sleep. There is really no point arguing with people on the internet WITH or WITHOUT facts. People twist it any way they like and quite frankly, fans just have different point of view and there is no way in hell you can persuade them. If you can persuade them, they are NOT "fans". Let me tell you that. 

I got so mad when Suns lost and I got NOTHING out of it except I lost my good night sleep (the games don't end until 12:30-1:00am eastern time). As a person (not a fan), I suggest you should leave Suns behind. It's only for your good. I am still hanging here only because I have nothing to do to kill time. I know I'll be through once Suns got kicked out. I don't really care about NBA anyway. I am 26 and I have a career that I need to take care of. 

Edit: Did you see that Nash's picture before it got erased? Man, that will definitely cheer you up! It's so funny.


----------



## Dissonance

jibikao said:


> Honestly, you've made the right decision. This is just a BS forum. People come here talk sh1t. I am doing this at work when I am bored or before I go to sleep. There is really no point arguing with people on the internet WITH or WITHOUT facts. People twist it any way they like and quite frankly, fans just have different point of view and there is no way in hell you can persuade them. If you can persuade them, they are NOT "fans". Let me tell you that.
> 
> I got so mad when Suns lost and I got NOTHING out of it except I lost my good night sleep (the games don't end until 12:30-1:00am eastern time). As a person (not a fan), I suggest you should leave Suns behind. It's only for your good. I am still hanging here only because I have nothing to do to kill time. I know I'll be through once Suns got kicked out. I don't really care about NBA anyway. I am 26 and I have a career that I need to take care of.
> 
> Edit: Did you see that Nash's picture before it got erased? Man, that will definitely cheer you up! It's so funny.


Yes, we all have different pespectives on things but there are things you can prove with numbers or %'s and one way or another it gets proved wrong somehow. Even if it'sone team doesn't go as far or loses to a certain team. Or that player is perceived differently, he does something. It's the art of debating. And yes it would be much better if people did change their thoughts off an argument instead of coming back with some lame delusion as to why they're right and I'm wondering what the hell are they watching? And I've gotten so sick of disrespecting by others on other boards and general one, I've come close to just not caring and leaving without notice. I just wouldn't see a point in announcing it. It makes it seem like I'm important enough to do. Which I wouldn't be. I just think people can be more objective and less *******s on here.

But again with what I am saying with arguing with facts. at least you tried and it's out there and others who agree can say so or ones who actually post with integrity and can have a conversation.

That's the whole point of sports is something to entertain and enjoy. It's important but it's not that important. As I said up there to him, sports shouldn't be about moving on with your life. It's something that is always there. If you're uninterested in that's a different story. I don't think it can ever get to the point where "it's not worth it anymore" or to where "we can't win a title I'm gonna give up watching cuz I can't take it anymore." There is something wrong with that. You watch because you like a player or team, and you have a whole lifetime to choose do so. And I find it rather hard to believe you will watch just till Nash is done. Don't you like the other players on this? Or don't you like a team that a player has been a part of? I never understood that. You should have at least some interest or like in others. But if he gives it up, he will regret once we do win a title or go to the finals. He will wish he was a part of it and he wasn't there to enjoy it.


----------



## Nash13MVP

sunsaz my friend thats the joy of karma, it comes backs and it's a B***H!!! :banana:


----------



## Floods

sunsaz said:


> For 13 years, I've been made fun of for being a Suns fan by seemingly everyone I've ever talked to. But I didn't mind it because I had my team. I knew one day my persiverence would pay off and the Suns would one day be a champion. But as the years went on, the same teams and players kept on winning the title and the criticisms of me and my team grew crueler and louder. I am now officially at the point where I can comfortably say that after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore.
> 
> I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way.
> 
> Therefore, Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo. For convenience purposes, I shall retain my screenname since it's already used in too many online communities and to serve as a reminder of my years spent on this team.
> 
> This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle and I refuse to switch teams because I myself would be disrespecting.
> 
> Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain? It would be as pointless as a dog chasing its own tail. This will be a difficult change for me to make, but it's a neccessary one. Some might say this is a cry for help, but I stand by my decision. Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.


*blows whistle* no, no! you don't want to do that. rash decision. nothing to be ashamed of by being a fan.


----------



## jibikao

dissonance19 said:


> Yes, we all have different pespectives on things but there are things you can prove with numbers or %'s and one way or another it gets proved wrong somehow. Even if it'sone team doesn't go as far or loses to a certain team. Or that player is perceived differently, he does something. It's the art of debating. And yes it would be much better if people did change their thoughts off an argument instead of coming back with some lame delusion as to why they're right and I'm wondering what the hell are they watching? And I've gotten so sick of disrespecting by others on other boards and general one, I've come close to just not caring and leaving without notice. I just wouldn't see a point in announcing it. It makes it seem like I'm important enough to do. Which I wouldn't be. I just think people can be more objective and less *******s on here.
> 
> But again with what I am saying with arguing with facts. at least you tried and it's out there and others who agree can say so or ones who actually post with integrity and can have a conversation.
> 
> That's the whole point of sports is something to entertain and enjoy. It's important but it's not that important. As I said up there to him, sports shouldn't be about moving on with your life. It's something that is always there. If you're uninterested in that's a different story. I don't think it can ever get to the point where "it's not worth it anymore" or to where "we can't win a title I'm gonna give up watching cuz I can't take it anymore." There is something wrong with that. You watch because you like a player or team, and you have a whole lifetime to choose do so. And I find it rather hard to believe you will watch just till Nash is done. Don't you like the other players on this? Or don't you like a team that a player has been a part of? I never understood that. You should have at least some interest or like in others. But if he gives it up, he will regret once we do win a title or go to the finals. He will wish he was a part of it and he wasn't there to enjoy it.


Yes, there are things you can "prove" but how much do they want to accept the proof? It's beyond you and me and what's up with the Laker trollers on this board recently? This Suns forum is VERY quiet. We've got quite a few posts recently because of those trollers (one of them got Closed I believe). That's the nature of internet forums. People JUST argue for the sake of arguing. You don't even need to talk sense to them because they won't get it and I won't get it. That's the part of being a fan. The fans will protect the team no matter what even if they are losing. 

I am not a typical NBA fan, let's put it this way. I enjoy basketball only to certain degree. NBA cares more about advertisement and money more than any other professional sport. Why do you think Jordan got so much special treatment? He was the FACE of NBA. He "revived" NBA. Now that Jordan is gone, NBA is trying REALLY HARD to find the next FACE of NBA. It was Kobe but that "rape case" probably ruined it a bit and then Phil Jackson came back, so did the Laker (in the news). It's all about business man. Lebron will be the next FACE. 

I only enjoy watching Nash because 1.) he is Canadian and I am Canadian (living in Maryland at the moment) 2.) I like his style of basketball 3.) I hate rooting for championship teams (ie: Spurs). What's the point of rooting when they've won so many times? 

I actually did not watch NBA much after Utah Jazz lost to Bulls. I followed Jazz that year completely and was totally rooting for Stockton/Malone. Then I discovered Nash in Mavs and was rooting for his old team and now I am rooting for Suns. I don't follow teams because there is no home team in the area where I live. 

As far as the original poster goes, I support him to leave NBA behind. It's not worth it. Suns is not part of NBA's favorite team to win anyway. He'll find himself doing so much more meaningful things in his life. Hell, I am supposed to work now and look what I am doing? lol I own my business.


----------



## xray

jibikao said:


> I only enjoy watching Nash because 1.) he is Canadian and I am Canadian (living in Maryland at the moment) 2.) I like his style of basketball 3.) I hate rooting for championship teams (ie: Spurs). What's the point of rooting when they've won so many times?


That's why I cheer for the Mavs. I've invested a *ton* of emotion over the years watching them, and, as I tell my wife, "Why stop watching them when they're close to where I've always wanted them to be?"


----------



## MarshallBR

Why don´t you just root for your team, without actually suffering that much for them? Trust me, it´s great when your team is a champion (I am Brazilian, and we have won the Soccer World Cup five times, and I´ve seen 2 of them, so I know what I´m talking about), but as time goes by, nothing changes in your life. They don´t pay your bills, they can´t give you health (and you surely know how health is important). There are more important things in life.

Just be a "normal" Suns fan. No matter what other people say about the team you support.

As for that "After Nash retires, I´ll stop watching NBA" talk, trust me: today it´s Nash, tomorrow there will be somebody whose style of play pleases you, and is gifted enough to make you watch games again. Dr. J, MJ, Magic, Abdul Jabbar, Kobe, Shaq, Nash, Nowitzki, Lebron... There will be many others.


----------



## The Matrix Effect

You should really reconsider. I'm a Red Sox fan and althought I didn't endure 86 years of struggling, I did have to endure Aaron Boone...very hard thing to swallow...the Suns have played a dissapointing playoffs...not worth throwing everything you've loved away over one bad showing. But you do what you feel is right...


----------



## endora60

sunsaz said:


> Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo.


I'm not a Suns fan, but your post is very touching, so I'd like to speak up here.

You know, it's dedication like you've shown for thirteen years that makes pro sports special. It'd be awful if the Suns lost fans who've been with them always because this post-season doesn't look to be turning out as hoped. They're a fine team with a top-flight leader, and no matter how things are going right now they still deserve to have their fans stand by them.

I've never laughed at anybody for liking any team...well, except maybe the odd Hawks fan over the years. Point is, why would anybody laugh at fans of a team that did as well over two straight seasons as the Suns?



> Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain?


First off, yes I would. There's a lot to be said for the honor of going down with all flags flying. Second, there's no reason to believe you'll never obtain that goal. The Suns are too good to ever count them out of contention.



> Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.


You still have fight in you, or you would've just crawled away from bbb.net and your other online sports communities without saying anything to anybody. Just ::oof:::: It's tough right now, but when Nash makes his first assist come the fall, you'll be watching still.

Laurie


----------



## Seuss

Sunsaz, you've been Pessimistic for thirteen-years?

I applaud you......


----------



## shobe42

i think ur being a little dramatic here... it's just a game on tv... u dont play, u dont get payed for it... if u build ur whole life around it, maybe that is a problem and u should stop... do something real... this is entertainment unless u r actually playing...


----------



## Lukasbmw

Everyone else is being wayyyyyyyy to nice.

1. You are out of your mind. It's just a game. It's a ****ing game!

2. The only way you ever quit in life is if you give up. You wanna be a quitter? I can't stand quitters. I've had some rough **** happen in my life but I kept my head up an kept going. If you stay positive and work hard good things will happen. I'm proof of that. You can either make money (or find happiness) or make excuses. You can't do both. How about you sack up and be a man.

3. I took a break from the Suns/basketball for 2 years. I was just too busy with life stuff. However, I found I missed the game dearly. I came back to the suns the year we won 29 games and had Amare/Steph/JJ/Penny/Marion. I still remember Steph hitting the game winner over the Spurs in round 1. 

4. This mother ****ing series is not over until the Lakers win game 4.

ShuHanGuanYu: No curse masking please.


----------



## Dissonance

Lukasbmw said:


> Everyone else is being wayyyyyyyy to nice.
> 
> 1. You are out of your mind. It's just a game. It's a ****ing game!
> 
> 2. The only way you ever quit in life is if you give up. You wanna be a quitter? I can't stand quitters. I've had some rough **** happen in my life but I kept my head up an kept going. If you stay positive and work hard good things will happen. I'm proof of that. You can either make money (or find happiness) or make excuses. You can't do both. How about you sack up and be a man.
> 
> 3. I took a break from the Suns/basketball for 2 years. I was just too busy with life stuff. However, I found I missed the game dearly. I came back to the suns the year we won 29 games and had Amare/Steph/JJ/Penny/Marion. I still remember Steph hitting the game winner over the Spurs in round 1.
> 
> 4. This mother ****ing series is not over until the Lakers win game 4.


Ok, with all that said. Tell him how you _really_ feel... :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

sunsaz said:


> For 13 years, I've been made fun of for being a Suns fan by seemingly everyone I've ever talked to. But I didn't mind it because I had my team. I knew one day my persiverence would pay off and the Suns would one day be a champion. But as the years went on, the same teams and players kept on winning the title and the criticisms of me and my team grew crueler and louder. I am now officially at the point where I can comfortably say that after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore.
> 
> I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way.
> 
> Therefore, Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo. For convenience purposes, I shall retain my screenname since it's already used in too many online communities and to serve as a reminder of my years spent on this team.
> 
> This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle and I refuse to switch teams because I myself would be disrespecting.
> 
> Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain? It would be as pointless as a dog chasing its own tail. This will be a difficult change for me to make, but it's a neccessary one. Some might say this is a cry for help, but I stand by my decision. Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.


Man, I'm not going to flame you, but if anything this post just tells me you don't understand what being a sports fan is all about.

Rooting for your team is about appreciating their hard work....appreciating the amazing physical feats they can accomplish that us normal humans can't do. It's about the spirit of honorable competition between men; it's when you see guys out there giving it their all towards a hopeful triumphant victory over the enemy. Maybe it speaks to some of the lesser evolved, more hormonal base desires in us, but it's a way to channel our energies and our need to be all that we can in a way that doesn't violate anyone else.

Sports are about a release, about a competition, about pushing yourself, about giving it everything you have in trying to be the best. They're also about cheering for the guys who you want to see do all these things.

Maybe I don't like the Suns. Maybe you don't like the Mavericks. What difference does it make? What need would there be for 30 teams if everyone had the same favorites? You're taking things personally which are only meant in the spirit of man's eternal desire to rise above and be the best among his peers. It's about the struggle through the rough times, working, improving, the blood sweat and tears until you finally break through and become king even if only for a moment in time.

Do whatever you want to do, but man you have totally missed the point of playing sports and being a fan.


----------



## Shaolin

First, peace to you and your family, I hope it works out well with your mom. 

Now, as a fan myself, I know how much it can effing HURT...irrationally....when your team loses. My first sports love is for the Dodgers, yet I can hardly watch them before disgust kicks in. 

So step back from it for a while, let go of the details, follow from a distance, get back to it when can enjoy it from a rational emotional distance. 

And again, good luck to your family.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Don't quit on your team man. Sports are meant for enjoyment and competition. Take a step back and ask yourself if it is worth hurting over. In a time of trouble with your family, let the Suns be your outlet. And I hope your mother pulls through.


----------



## Jammin

Sorry to hear this but...

Can I have all your Suns memorabilia? lol.

Yeah, after game 4, I vowed to not renew my season tickets and to never watch the SUns games ever again. I watch game 5 and they won. I am gaining faith back, but the Lakers will take the series tomorrow, so my faith will go away again. JUST FOR THIS SEASON THOUGH. I stick through the highs and lows.


----------



## HonorAndStrength

hey, the suns won the series and became only the 8th team in NBA history to come back from a 3-1 deficit.

stop your crying


----------



## JuX

Look who's crying! Your team has advanced to the second round, ye silly. Get your chin and hope up.


----------



## Dissonance

I don't think it matters if we won or lost this series. for him, it has to do with us winning a title more than anything. which we will not do so, this would have happened either way haha.


----------



## Lukasbmw

What did I say earlier in this thread?

"This series is not over until the lakers win the 4th game.

You gave up on your team too early and you missed one of the greatest comebacks in NBA history. It does not matter if the Suns lose later on in the playoffs. The team showed incredible resovle and won 3 gutsy games. Your team gave you something to be proud of. THAT my friend is what being a sports fan is all about.

You still gonna give up on your life too...or are you gonna make a comeback?


----------



## Sedd

Is this guy still alive?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

jibikao said:


> As far as the original poster goes, I support him to leave NBA behind. It's not worth it. Suns is not part of NBA's favorite team to win anyway. He'll find himself doing so much more meaningful things in his life. Hell, I am supposed to work now and look what I am doing? lol I own my business.


I disagree. Know why? Because then when the Suns end up in the Finals he will want to jump back on board and act like he supported the team as they got there. As far as I'm concerned those who drop the team in times like this are going to miss out later on. 

You remember this post when the Suns are playing for a championship. As far as I'm concerned, you weren't a part of it and you will regret your decision. If this was the first of this type of post that you have made, I might be more inclined to be sympathetic. You're 25 and worried about people laughing at you? Words like humiliation and soul and whatever...come on. You are looking to obtain respect in life based on what sports team you like? Maybe that's the problem. Fix that and then you might be able to enjoy basketball for basketball rather than just a stepping stone to make you feel good amongst your peers.

Tell your parents to send those tickets my way, an absolute die hard fan who would kill to have the money for season tickets. I, as many others in here, have a hell of a lot of fun watching the dog chase its tail. Sorry for the brutal honesty, but I believe that if you didn't want a reaction you wouldn't have posted that long, melodramatic "goodbye". I wish you the best in life.


----------



## Floods

^ that's a burn


----------



## Backboard Cam

sunsaz said:


> ...after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore.
> 
> ...I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets...


"I shall instruct my parents" ... very childish. You should instruct them to teach you how to act like an adult.

Maybe you should just switch teams. Start rooting for a good team, a team that advances in the playoffs and has a great coach and top players including a league mvp.

Maybe this will cheer you up


----------



## Dissonance

TheBigDonut said:


> ^ that's a burn



I should start calling you Kelso...haha


----------



## Floods

no, but u can call me by my new name :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance

XtaZ606 said:


> no, but u can call me by my new name :biggrin:



But saying burn makes me want to call you Kelso (from that 70s show)


----------



## Saint Baller

Backboard Cam said:


> "I shall instruct my parents" ... very childish. You should instruct them to teach you how to act like an adult.
> 
> Maybe you should just switch teams. Start rooting for a good team, a team that advances in the playoffs and has a great coach and top players including a league mvp.
> 
> Maybe this will cheer you up


 The team you are speaking of.... Is it Dallas?!?! lol


----------



## DaFranchise

Sorry about your mom buddy. However, sports can help take your mind off your other problems. Im a Clips, Saints, and Padres fan so Ive gone through a lot of losing but everything is cyclical. Pads won the NL West last year, my CLips are in the 2nd rd, and my Saints got Reggie Bush. Keep your head up and IF you are a real fan you wont give up when you face some extreme adversity.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

sunsaz said:


> For 13 years, I've been made fun of for being a Suns fan by seemingly everyone I've ever talked to. But I didn't mind it because I had my team. I knew one day my persiverence would pay off and the Suns would one day be a champion. But as the years went on, the same teams and players kept on winning the title and the criticisms of me and my team grew crueler and louder. I am now officially at the point where I can comfortably say that after 13 years, it's not worth it anymore.
> 
> I've been fighting for most of my life, whether it be for something I believe in or to stand up for a loved one. But this past year, I've lost alot of my spirit. Recently, my mother's cancer resurfaced and talks of battling it once again came up. It was then I had the realization that I don't want to fight anymore. There's just no point in pursuing something when you know in your soul not only will you never get it, you will be humiliated and criticized by your peers all along the way.
> 
> Therefore, Tuesday night's game will be my final night as a fan of professional basketball. Effective after the game, the following actions will take place. I shall resign from all online basketball communities I am affiliated with, I shall instruct my parents not to renew my season tickets, all Suns memorabilia shall be removed from my condo. For convenience purposes, I shall retain my screenname since it's already used in too many online communities and to serve as a reminder of my years spent on this team.
> 
> This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle and I refuse to switch teams because I myself would be disrespecting.
> 
> Again, would you pursue a goal you knew for a fact you would never obtain? It would be as pointless as a dog chasing its own tail. This will be a difficult change for me to make, but it's a neccessary one. Some might say this is a cry for help, but I stand by my decision. Goodbye everyone and good luck to those who still have some fight left in them.


dog chases it's tail cause it's fun.


----------



## Dissonance

sunsaz update from his livejournal post. Of course, he has no idea I'm sharing this. oh well. thought people would want to know since we beat the Lakers.



> About a week ago, I made a public decree that I was through with the National Basketball Association, and in turn the Phoenix Suns. I had long lost my love for professional basketball from all the politics, favoritism, fairweather fans, and sports writers. I had grown sick and tired of all of it. It was bad enough people always made fun of me for my choice of team, but I fought them and held my ground. But recently, when my mother's cancer resurfaced and someone mentioned we were in for another fight, I had a revelation that I was tired of fighting.
> 
> For 13 years, I had followed this team, never going on a date, never finding my calling in life, only to stay true to the team. But I realized that the Suns would never be respected or be a champion. I finally came to the decision that cheering them onto a title just wasn't worth it anymore. I made the decision to rid myself of Suns merchandise, memberships to Suns and NBA online forums, and season tickets. It makes absolutely no sense to chase after a goal that you can never achieve.
> 
> Then the Suns turn around and win the series.
> 
> I would expect alot of people would tell me I spoke too soon or I overreacted. And I'm sure everyone would expect me to come crawling back like some hypocrate saying "I was just kidding."
> 
> However, I'm standing by my decision. I may be a spoiled brat and have more material things than I desire. But one thing that is mine and mine alone is my word, and I don't intend to break it. I have alot of catching up to do in my life. I have to get my mother healthy, find a career path, and find what I can truly do for a living and enjoy. And if giving up a childhood love and dream, giving up the Suns, is what it takes to realize these necessary goals, then so be it


----------



## Seuss

I'm kind of glad hes gone. Its nice not to hear "Suns are never going to win a champioship" and **** like that.

Hes so pesstimistic. Everybody goes through **** in their lives. Thats why its life.
You shouldn't be so down everyday because you have "worse" then others.


----------



## Nashaholic

I think a quote from my calculus teacher that relates to calculus, basketball and also life is appropriate here:

"It's not the destination but the journey"

It sounds lame but its true. The suns will one day win, as will all other sports teams. With everything in life the experience is in the trials the lead to attaining a goal rather than actually reaching it. If you dont have that attitude life really sucks.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Four words: SUCKS TO BE YOU.

They may not win a title this year, but you just missed some amazing games. My guess is that you watched them though...


----------



## Floods

^ :biggrin:


----------



## DocLoc

Dude, I'm sorry about your mom but real fans don't give up on their team let alone the entire league. To get rid of all your Suns memorbilia is stupid. Step away from the season and maybe give up season tickets but don't give up on the team. Yeah, we haven't won an NBA Championship in the 13 years you've been rooting for us but does that mean you're going to give up on the team? Where's the loyalty?


----------



## Jabba1

As a Mavs fan I would just like to say that I certainly understand the feeling of hopelessness. The Mavs nearly set the NBA record for futility with an 11 win season way back when. I've been watching the Mavs since they came into the league in 1980. I still remember the heartbreak of watching Mark Aguirre and the rest of the 80's Mavs team lose to the Seattle Supersonics in the first round of the playoffs after winning their division for the first time in team history. I also remember the Mavs losing to the Lakers in the 1991 WCF. 

That's when the Mavs went into their decade long decline where they had missed the playoffs more often than not, and nearly set an NBA futility record. Being a Mavs fan was horrible back then, But I did not give up on my team. I knew brighter days were ahead. And now my faithfulness to my team may well be rewarded with a trip the Finals for the first time in Mavs team history. 

Hang in there. Don't give up the ship. Next year may well be the Suns year.


----------



## afobisme

at least the guy has kept true to his word.


----------



## Lukasbmw

I doubt it. I'm sure he is still cheering on the Suns from his parents basement. He is just to embarrassed to come back here.

What did I say earlier again? The series is not over until the Lakers win the 4th game. They NEVER did.


----------



## godampokeman

> This has been a decision I've been thinking about for some time. But it wasn't last night's game that forced my decision, it was everyone's (fans, media, peers, ect) reaction to it. I honestly can't expect myself to get any respect from anyone if I continue to support a losing battle





There is nothing better in the world than everyone trashing your team after a loss, then running off 3 straight to win a series, bury a ridiculous 3 in overtime to save the season, or dominate the Mavericks by 20 in game 4. I love it when the media, fans, and peers talk bad about the teams i support, because it makes everything so much better when they finally win.


----------



## Pain5155

And u needed to tell ppl here because...? please save it for someone else.


----------



## Pain5155

Jabba1 said:


> As a Mavs fan I would just like to say that I certainly understand the feeling of hopelessness. The Mavs nearly set the NBA record for futility with an 11 win season way back when. I've been watching the Mavs since they came into the league in 1980. I still remember the heartbreak of watching Mark Aguirre and the rest of the 80's Mavs team lose to the Seattle Supersonics in the first round of the playoffs after winning their division for the first time in team history. I also remember the Mavs losing to the Lakers in the 1991 WCF.
> 
> That's when the Mavs went into their decade long decline where they had missed the playoffs more often than not, and nearly set an NBA futility record. Being a Mavs fan was horrible back then, But I did not give up on my team. I knew brighter days were ahead. And now my faithfulness to my team may well be rewarded with a trip the Finals for the first time in Mavs team history.
> 
> Hang in there. Don't give up the ship. Next year may well be the Suns year.


hey buddy, the suns year is this year, and the mavs will always have next year. what makes u think mavs will win when the series is 2-2, and the suns have raja bell back. Not necessary.

ShuHanGuanYu: Please do not attack other posters.


----------



## squeemu

Pain5155 said:


> hey buddy, the suns year is this year, and the mavs will always have next year. what makes u think mavs will win when the series is 2-2, and the suns have raja bell back. think before u type fool.


Who is the fool? The phrase "may well" doesn't mean "for sure well." It means that they _might _go to the finals. Learn the English language.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Thread closed. It's been open long enough and I won't have it become a flame thread toward Mavericks fans.


----------



## Seuss

BUMP

For Kekai


----------



## Kekai

Damn thanks Seuss....first time I read that, can't believe it was so long ago. Where is jibikao, and why is lukasbmw banned?


----------



## Dissonance

lukasbmw was banned for getting out of hand with the personal attacks, and also gave people info of the hotel the Spurs were staying after the whole suspension thing. He tried to do it repeatedly.

jibikao's just a Nash fan, probably didn't like this team much lol.


----------



## Omega

is Kakai the same person as the thread starter?


----------



## Seuss

^ lol no. He was asking about sunsaz. I bumped to show him why he left.


----------



## Kekai

Dissonance19 said:


> lukasbmw was banned for getting out of hand with the personal attacks, and also* gave people info of the hotel the Spurs were staying after the whole suspension thing.* He tried to do it repeatedly.
> 
> jibikao's just a Nash fan, probably didn't like this team much lol.


:laugh: are you serious...damn too bad we dont really have any hardcore homers anymore, only humble homer, seuss


----------



## Kekai

Omega said:


> is Kakai the same person as the thread starter?


:thinking2: what you talkin bout son lol

edit: well I did have a few MJ moments where I retired, came back, retired, came back, but no sunsaz is definetly not me...heh heh


----------



## Basel

What an interesting thread...


----------

